# Travel Requirements for minor



## random2011 (1 Feb 2022)

I am due to travel from Dublin to Manchester with Ryanair in a weeks time with my 8 year old son who is unvaccinated. I am vaccinated but I am trying to identify what I need for my son to travel into the Uk returning to Ireland after a 1 day stay. DFA seems to suggest no testing required between Ireland and UK  but the Ryanair app is looking for covid documents. Will he need a negative Covid test 72 hours prior to departure (Antigen or PCR). Do we need to complete a location form for our stay in Macnhester (i think that may not be required as travelling from Ireland). TIA


----------



## EmmDee (1 Feb 2022)

random2011 said:


> I am due to travel from Dublin to Manchester with Ryanair in a weeks time with my 8 year old son who is unvaccinated. I am vaccinated but I am trying to identify what I need for my son to travel into the Uk returning to Ireland after a 1 day stay. DFA seems to suggest no testing required between Ireland and UK  but the Ryanair app is looking for covid documents. Will he need a negative Covid test 72 hours prior to departure (Antigen or PCR). Do we need to complete a location form for our stay in Macnhester (i think that may not be required as travelling from Ireland). TIA



Ireland, the UK, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man​If you’re travelling to England from within the UK, Ireland, the Channel Islands or the Isle of Man, you do not need to:


complete a passenger locator form
take any COVID-19 tests
quarantine on arrival in England
This only applies if you have not been outside of the UK, Ireland, the Channel Islands or the Isle of Man in the 10 days before the day you arrive in England. If you have, you must follow the international travel rules in the place where you arrive.

Source .... https://www.gov.uk/guidance/travel-to-england-from-another-country-during-coronavirus-covid-19

The Ryanair app looks for documentation automatically. It doesn't prevent you checking in.


----------



## random2011 (1 Feb 2022)

EmmDee said:


> Ireland, the UK, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man​If you’re travelling to England from within the UK, Ireland, the Channel Islands or the Isle of Man, you do not need to:
> 
> 
> complete a passenger locator form
> ...


Thank you. Yes it was the app that was throwing me. I have the boarding passes but it is suggesting I had to upload covid docs. So if this is inaccurate then we are good. Assume it is the same coming back to Ireland.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## EmmDee (1 Feb 2022)

random2011 said:


> Thank you. Yes it was the app that was throwing me. I have the boarding passes but it is suggesting I had to upload covid docs. So if this is inaccurate then we are good. Thanks for the response.



The app just does that automatically. It isn't sophisticated enough to know the requirements between each of the countries - plus there are so many exceptions and clauses that it's almost impossible for an app to be able to know exactly what you specifically need e.g. going from Ireland to UK requires nothing unless you happened to have been somewhere else in the last 10 days - which the app can't know.

Even where docs are required, if you don't upload them, they check when you're boarding. So if you are asked (which I doubt) you can quote the above.


----------



## random2011 (1 Feb 2022)

EmmDee said:


> The app just does that automatically. It isn't sophisticated enough to know the requirements between each of the countries - plus there are so many exceptions and clauses that it's almost impossible for an app to be able to know exactly what you specifically need e.g. going from Ireland to UK requires nothing unless you happened to have been somewhere else in the last 10 days - which the app can't know.
> 
> Even where docs are required, if you don't upload them, they check when you're boarding. So if you are asked (which I doubt) you can quote the above.


Thank you. Assume irish government have same rules i.e travelling from Uk to Ireland. I dont want to be surprised on the return leg as my son doesnt have any covid docs as he is unvaccinated


----------



## EmmDee (2 Feb 2022)

random2011 said:


> Thank you. Assume irish government have same rules i.e travelling from Uk to Ireland. I dont want to be surprised on the return leg as my son doesnt have any covid docs as he is unvaccinated



As far as I understand it... Coming here from UK you do need to fill out a locator form for everyone travelling and anyone over 11 needs a Vax cert or similar or else a PCR test. Under 11 are exempt. But I'd validate that


----------



## Leo (2 Feb 2022)

random2011 said:


> ssume irish government have same rules i.e travelling from Uk to Ireland.


The DFA site is kept up to date with country specific travel advice along with the requirements for returning home.


----------

